

Deadly Startup Diseases—and How to Cure Them - jayro
http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/nine-deadly-startup-diseases

======
mbrubeck
Since you just posted two different "Top N Things" articles in a row, I
thought I'd point out the guidelines:

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

